# free patterns - K



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.blueridgeyarns.com/shadow.html

Yoy have to go to each yarn type to see free patterns associated. Elizabeth


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I picked up several patterns. Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it,found too many patterns again... Thanks for the link!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, added a few patterns to the hundreds I already have. :thumbup:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I clicked on the links but they didn't open. I wasn't able to see the patterns. Am I missing something?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I clicked on the links but they didn't open. I wasn't able to see the patterns. Am I missing something?


Same problem here.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks! I have some silk yarn i have no idea what to do with -- several inspiring ideas at this site... in addition to the beautiful yarn!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Nice patterns! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

as ParkerEliz said, 'go to the yarn type and click on it. scroll down to bottom and it will give you patterns associated with that yarn. HOWEVER some do not. If you click on patterns at the top NOTHING happens. you must click on the individual type of yarn. hope this helps those of you who could not get links.


----------

